# Home sweet home



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

After many late evenings and crack of dawn weekends our new house is now a home


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Awesome and congrats! What product color did you use on the door?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Outstanding!:thumbup:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful......I'm so jealous.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Pfft, premiere would have had that thing preped in one evening after a dinner. 


Jk, looks great. Congratulations on your home.

....


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great! Congrats on the new house. :thumbsup:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Awesome and congrats! What product color did you use on the door?


Thanks, SW show stopper.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sweet! Home sweet home!:thumbup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, that's all I can say. I bet the neighbors sure are glad you moved into the neighborhood. 

That is a transformation worthy of a flyer.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Back side still needs another coat on the windows and doors but it can wait. 











Doing some last minute sanding in my ninja turtles headphones my son got me for fathers day


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

That's one helluva transformation... Congrat's!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice great job. Congrats on your new beautiful home.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Can you come do mine next?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I like that 2nd floor porch u got. That'd be my hangout.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a beautiful place :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow! What a transformation. :clap: 
Your place looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you have any pics before you took it to the bare wood in most places? Or was all of that wood showing when you purchased it? Are you doing a lot of painting on the interior aswell? If so I bet we would all love to see some pics of that aswell


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

wje said:


> Do you have any pics before you took it to the bare wood in most places? Or was all of that wood showing when you purchased it? Are you doing a lot of painting on the interior aswell? If so I bet we would all love to see some pics of that aswell


All that exposed wood was how it looked when I bought it. From what I gathered from the neighbors it hadn't been painted for 25 years! You can imagine what 25 years of exposed wood siding would look like, not good at all. I'd say I probably sanded 90% of the entire exterior.

Board replacement/repair, disc sand, orbital sand, PW, cover stain primer, caulking (4 cases!), 2 coats SW super paint.

Most of the interior pics are on the wife's phone. I'll try to get them sometime. Here's a couple I do have. Notice my younger brothers attempted tape/mud job (wall) compared to my ceiling tape/mud job lol  he needed some practice with it though. Walls in the kitchen/dining room pic are only primed.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Love the door!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Bender said:


> Love the door!


I was hesitant to whitewash that bedroom barn wood but it wasn't very girly before


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> I was hesitant to whitewash that bedroom barn wood but it wasn't very girly before


I think it looks great. Really brightened up the room.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

So cool! Working on your own home gives an extra sense of satisfaction upon completion.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Gibberish45 said:


> So cool! Working on your own home gives an extra sense of satisfaction upon completion.


I can't get no... Satisfaction. I could tell you where every drywall imperfections is in the house lol. Maybe ill have time this winter. Hell maybe I'll be so busy I could hire it out  

But it does make you appreciate everything for sure!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks Great!

What did you use to whitewash the wood?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Looks Great!
> 
> What did you use to whitewash the wood?


Ghetto whitewash. Sprayed a couple boards then wiped it down with a big sponge and a 5 gal of water lol.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like a champ! Hard work DOES pay off. 

Keep on goin!


----------

